# Anyone notice a change in pickup distance?



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

i was on UE today and 7/8 of my pickup locations were 4+ miles away. Prior to today I never had a single pickup location over 4 miles away. This happening to anyone else?


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

It used to happen to me but after ignoring all requests over 3 miles away, I think Uber pretty much figured out not to send them my way. I still get a few far off pings if I'm on overnight.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Ted L. said:


> It used to happen to me but after ignoring all requests over 3 miles away, I think Uber pretty much figured out not to send them my way. I still get a few far off pings if I'm on overnight.


Im doing a 30 trip quest so I have to maintain over 85% acceptance I think. Its crazy I havent gotten a single 4+ mile pickup in 7 months of doing UE now today its every one. Im going to go to a different area and see what happens. ****in Uber lured me in with their quest this week. Im done with them once I hit 30 trips


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

It seems like they give the lousy trips to drivers on a quest.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Ted L. said:


> It seems like they give the lousy trips to drivers on a quest.


Or when you're near Completing it and they give the long rides. Added an extra three hours yesterday because I had three more and the third to last one was a 50 minute x ride then since destination filter counts towards quests now; I was able to get three more towards home to complete the quest.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

This is my 4th or 5th quest and it never happened before. I was honestly surprised that nothing shady happened but of course it happens now. **** this quest I'm not even going to finish it.

This whole time I thought I dropped my DD blocks for today and tomorrow to do this BS quest. Turns out I only dropped today's and I wound up picking up a shorter block just now thank God. **** quests and **** Uber. I'm not jumping through hoops $70


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

I just back to doing UE. Had 2 pick ups, each more than 8 miles away on the other side of the lake. Go figure, UE should pay for those long drives to pick up the food.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Go4 said:


> I just back to doing UE. Had 2 pick ups, each more than 8 miles away on the other side of the lake. Go figure, UE should pay for those long drives to pick up the food.


Are you on a quest? The thing I like most about UE is the fact that the pickup locations are close and you can stay in certain areas. Its ridiculous to drive 4+ miles to pick up then drive 1 mile and make $4. I do that all the time with DD but make almost triple that, sometimes more. If this is how it is now then I wont be driving for them again. This isnt rideshare where it just Uber and Lyft. UE has way too much competition in food delivery to be pulling this kind of BS


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

I have never gotten a Quest from UE. Only drive for the boost at or over 1.4. Anything less is not getting me behind the wheel.
Yesterday, I get more pings from across the lake and 15 mins away. Accept and cancel 1, then get a blast (8 different pings) from the same place 15 mins away. Now both my acceptance and cancel rate have both tanked. Thank you Uber.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Did 3 orders for UE today since DD has been acting funny and all were normal distance pickup locations. Also, I got a Popeye's order for the first time today which I thought was interesting. Im going to take a week off of DD and be on UE and GH next week. Hopefully DD is back to normal by then


----------



## ram130 (Feb 18, 2017)

This might make sense...I got a theory they sending long trips for those restaurants that like to take a long ass time to have food ready, and in order to ensure they don't lose much money, send to quest people.


----------

